# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Thuistest baarmoederhals-kanker van start - Blik op Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Thuistest baarmoederhals-kanker van start*
*Blik op Nieuws -** 18 uur geleden*
Amsterdam - Zon 45.000 vrouwen ontvangen de komende maanden een thuistest om zelf, thuis, eenvoudig een onderzoekje te kunnen doen naar baarmoederhalskanker.
Thuistest voor 45 duizend vrouwen Volkskrant
Úitstrijkje al vanaf 25e jaar&#39; Stentor
Volkskrant
*alle 7 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

